# Emigrating - gran Canaria & looking for work



## Paulios (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all, new to this forum website.
Me and my partner are looking to move to gran canarian within the next few months and was wondering if anybody knows of any work available and any tips places to rent or places to avoid? Any info would be much appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

With high unemployment in the Canary Islands you may have difficulties. It will depend on your qualifications and previous experience, plus a knowledge of the language.

However don't take my word as gospel, Gran Canaria is a beautiful island, go there yourself, to the south for a fact finding break and ask around, perhaps with a lot of luck you might find work in the tourist areas, make sure you have enough funds for a return ticket though.

Good luck,

Hepa


----------

